# caribsea eco complete



## billko (10 Apr 2009)

Hi Folks,
I,m upgrading my vision 180 to an osaka 260,and at the moment use tetra complete with sand on top and have had good results,
When i change over to the new tank,getting the sand out first, then the tetra substrate will be a problem so was going to get caribsea eco complete for the new tank as you can use it on it,s own,
How good is this substrate and although my tank is mainly for Discus,i have alot of cory,s will they be ok in this substrate?
Billy,,


----------



## John Starkey (10 Apr 2009)

Hi,
take a look at my journal pics,those plants are in eco-complete,have been going for nearly two years,

regards john.

ps it john 450ltr journal.


----------



## Themuleous (11 Apr 2009)

EC is very good, and unlike aquasoil wont leach nh3 in to the tank, it does raise GH and KH for the first few months though.

Sam


----------



## billko (13 Apr 2009)

Cheers for the replies,,,,
I checked out your journal pics John,,,tank looks great,,,,
Billy,,,,


----------



## JohnC (20 Apr 2009)

Hi,

i have really only ever used it on my tanks, other then the new Dennerle nano i have which uses it own brand dual layer substrate.

I like it but it can be a bit variable in grain size form bag to bag and i've heard of people getting duff bags.

Does have many plus sides to it, especially the "straight out of the bag to tank" use. ie you dont need to wash it before use, actually it takes away some of the goodness if you do.

John


----------

